# Need help with Title of this piece....



## nicholasjbaker (May 25, 2006)

Hello,

Please help me find the title or composer of this piece of music, I have posted the address below.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

http://www.geocities.com/nicholasjbaker/WhatIsIt

Thankyou
Nick


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh gosh! Sorry I didn't see this sooner. Are you still waiting?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would suggest "The Return of the Son of 4'33" " or "TROTSO4'33" " for short


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

You know, I think Beethoven had a Geocities website when he was alive. Mozart used Tripod and Bach had an Angelfire site.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Mahler had a soundcloud and Wagner had a bandcamp.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Schoenberg is on Kompose but no one wants to colaborate with him


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Brahms used Myspace. :O shocking i know.


----------

